# What is your favourite Horror movie(s)?



## Phil loves classical

In terms of scary, and in terms of production values.

For plain scariness I found the first Paranormal Activity scary and disturbing. My favourite is the Shining, even though it's not that scary.


----------



## bz3

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre is, I think, still one of the most effective horror movies (the original, of course). The Shining is nice but it's more of a psychological thriller to me, with a few shocks, and is surpassed in that vein by Rosemary's Baby among a few others.

A few of my favorites quickly: The Thing (Carpenter), Return of the Living Dead, Dawn of the Dead (original), The Evil Dead 2, Alien, Hellraiser, The Exorcist, The Innocents, Halloween (Carpenter), City of the Living Dead, Mystery of the Wax Museum, The Body Snatcher, The Curse of Frankenstein and Blood of Dracula (among other Hammer pictures). Plenty more, I like all types of horror from all eras and all countries.


----------



## Pugg

The Savage Bees, from 1976.
The highest horror I can take .


----------



## AfterHours

Some of these are on the border between "mystery/crime/thriller" and "horror", and several incorporate multiple additional genres/sub-genres, but whatever... My top 25 would probably go something like this:

1. The Kingdom - Lars Von Trier (1995) 
2. Lost Highway - David Lynch (1997) 
3. Possession - Andrzej Zulawski (1981) [Original Cut, 123 minutes] 
4. Inland Empire - David Lynch (2006)
5. Rosemary's Baby - Roman Polanski (1968) 
6. Hush... Hush Sweet Charlotte - Robert Aldrich (1965) 
7. Funny Games - Michael Haneke (1997) 
8. What Ever Happened To Baby Jane? - Robert Aldrich (1962) 
9. Psycho - Alfred Hitchcock (1960) 
10. Dressed to Kill - Brian De Palma (1980) 
11. Erasherhead - David Lynch (1978) 
12. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari - Robert Wiene (1920) 
13. The Phantom Carriage - Victor Sjostrom (1921) 
14. Hour of the Wolf - Ingmar Bergman (1968) 
15. Repulsion - Roman Polanski (1965)
16. Silence of the Lambs - Jonathan Demme (1991) 
17. Alien - Ridley Scott (1979) 
18. Body Double - Brian De Palma (1984) 
19. The Exorcist - William Friedkin (1973) 
20. Videodrome - David Cronenberg (1983) 
21. Under the Skin - Jonathan Glazer (2014) 
22. Antichrist - Lars Von Trier (2009)
23. Nosferatu - F.W. Murnau (1922) 
24. Night of the Living Dead - George Romero (1968)
25. Vampyr - Carl Theodor Dreyer (1931)

Sorry Phil, but I didn't really take your requested criteria into much account. This is just my top 25 favorite films that are also horror (or are multi-genre and could also be classified as such).


----------



## AfterHours

As a note, if you're looking for the scariest film of all time (that is also an excellent movie, not just something pointless where a bunch of people die very shocking brutal, unwatchable deaths, like "Saw 17" or something...) ... it is David Lynch's _Inland Empire_. Though it is quite experimental, even for Lynch, so if you haven't seen it, you've been warned ... and don't watch it alone and in the dark (seriously)


----------



## Phil loves classical

AfterHours said:


> As a note, if you're looking for the scariest film of all time (that is also an excellent movie, not just something pointless where a bunch of people die very shocking brutal, unwatchable deaths, like "Saw 17" or something...) ... it is David Lynch's _Inland Empire_. Though it is quite experimental, even for Lynch, so if you haven't seen it, you've been warned ... and don't watch it alone and in the dark (seriously)


Never watched it. The only Lynch movies I saw were Blue velvet, Mullholland Drive, Wild at Heart, Eraserhead, and Elephant Man. I guess that's more than I remembered. I saw Repulsion, and thought it was great, but don't recall what it's about.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Phil loves classical said:


> Never watched it. The only Lynch movies I saw were Blue velvet, Mullholland Drive, Wild at Heart, Eraserhead, and Elephant Man. I guess that's more than I remembered. I saw Repulsion, and thought it was great, but don't recall what it's about.


Just read the synopsis at Wikipedia and it came back to me. The ending was harrowing. Very sad.


----------



## AfterHours

Phil loves classical said:


> Never watched it. The only Lynch movies I saw were Blue velvet, Mullholland Drive, Wild at Heart, Eraserhead, and Elephant Man. I guess that's more than I remembered. I saw Repulsion, and thought it was great, but don't recall what it's about.


Mulholland Drive has similar themes as Inland Empire ... except Inland Empire takes it much further, a lot more "free form". It is basically a 3-hour nightmare that alternates between expressionist and psuedo-documentary. Reality becomes very difficult to discern, and the layers it traverses seem circular and endless, down a very nightmarish rabbit hole of forgotten identity and circumstance. Lynch has a rare ability to impress scenes on the mind, psychologically, as if from a real nightmare that has actually occurred to you once. And Inland Empire doesn't hold back.

It also features Laura Dern as the lead protagonist in an unbelievable performance that I would rank as the second greatest in film history (behind only Isabelle Adjani from Zulawski's Possession).


----------



## Phil loves classical

Pugg said:


> The Savage Bees, from 1976.
> The highest horror I can take .


I have to watch that one.


----------



## Pugg

Phil loves classical said:


> I have to watch that one.


It's not horror as in lots off blood but the suspense ......
I would also add Like minds / Murderous intent. ( Edie Redmayne / Toni Collete)
( same movie has strangely enough two names in parts of the world)


----------



## hpowders

Favorite horror movie?

I just play the 8mm home movies of my first marriage.

Realistic and scary.


----------



## AfterHours

hpowders said:


> Favorite horror movie?
> 
> I just play the 8mm home movies of my first marriage.
> 
> Realistic and scary.


----------



## hpowders

AfterHours said:


>


Roses have thorns.


----------



## ldiat

ok Horror WRONG TURN, THE THING(new version) FRIDAY THE 13TH, DRACULA(1st "Von helsing.....come here!)
there are a few i never saw but were "clips" on you tube. one was about a doctor trying to make a Human worm.....talk about horror! all there butts were sewed together and they crawled around! YUCK!---- THE SHINNING, THE FLY(new) oh yes HOSTEL!


----------



## Pugg

How about The Exorcist, pretty scary.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Pugg said:


> How about The Exorcist, pretty scary.


Yeah, definitely when I watched it the first time when I was 5 years old. And many times since. But after the special effects revolution earlier in the 2000's, it doesn't feel scary anymore.


----------



## Phil loves classical

The last great horror/suspense movie I warched was Get Out. Still in theatres. Has a 99% rating at Rotten Tomatoes. It was definitely creative.


----------



## Pugg

Just remembered seeing: ..... Don't look now......


----------



## Phil loves classical

Pugg said:


> Just remembered seeing: ..... Don't look now......


Yeah. Great movie. The climax really toyed with my mind, as it was unexpected and not obvious why it happened until later. Defifnitely one of my favourites. The Changeling with George C. Scott is also great. The ultimate ghost story.


----------



## KenOC

For recent movies of the type, I'll stay with "Cabin in the Woods." Not really a first-class scarer, but a horror puzzler of the highest order.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

The original Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956) with Kevin McCarthy, and The Exorcist.


----------



## AfterHours

Haydn67 said:


> The original Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)


This would've made my list too, but I didn't consider it to be horror, at least to the arbitrary degree I was applying to my choices. But, if we're infact counting it, consider it one that should've been on my own list, as well as Hitchcock's The Birds (which was simply forgotten when I put it together).


----------



## Phil loves classical

AfterHours said:


> Mulholland Drive has similar themes as Inland Empire ... except Inland Empire takes it much further, a lot more "free form". It is basically a 3-hour nightmare that alternates between expressionist and psuedo-documentary. Reality becomes very difficult to discern, and the layers it traverses seem circular and endless, down a very nightmarish rabbit hole of forgotten identity and circumstance. Lynch has a rare ability to impress scenes on the mind, psychologically, as if from a real nightmare that has actually occurred to you once. And Inland Empire doesn't hold back.
> 
> It also features Laura Dern as the lead protagonist in an unbelievable performance that I would rank as the second greatest in film history (behind only Isabelle Adjani from Zulawski's Possession).


I started watching Inland Empire. It's an interesting movie. I figured it was supposed to make you feel confused between reality and not, a movie inside a movie, like 8 1/2, Truman Show, or Anguish (a more conventional horror). I like the cinematography. It us easy to make you wonder about reality, because of all the power the director has, in jumping between scenes of the movie in a movie and out.


----------



## AfterHours

Phil loves classical said:


> I started watching Inland Empire. It's an interesting movie. I figured it was supposed to make you feel confused between reality and not, a movie inside a movie, like 8 1/2, Truman Show, or Anguish (a more conventional horror). I like the cinematography. It us easy to make you wonder about reality, because of all the power the director has, in jumping between scenes of the movie in a movie and out.


It's been a while since I watched it, so I don't remember exactly when it starts _really_ falling headlong down the rabbit hole of all rabbit holes, but if you haven't gotten too far in yet, you still have quite a ride ahead of you. And a performance from Dern that will go beyond probably anything you've ever seen and that you won't believe is actually happening.


----------



## KenOC

[deleted as repetitious and annoying]


----------



## Phil loves classical

AfterHours said:


> It's been a while since I watched it, so I don't remember exactly when it starts _really_ falling headlong down the rabbit hole of all rabbit holes, but if you haven't gotten too far in yet, you still have quite a ride ahead of you. And a performance from Dern that will go beyond probably anything you've ever seen and that you won't believe is actually happening.


Sounds optimistic, and feel a bit excited. But I sometimes tend to overanalyze.


----------



## Phil loves classical

KenOC said:


> _Cabin in the Woods_, a barrel of fun, axes, and such.


Say no more. i'm sold. Will watch that next.


----------



## AfterHours

KenOC said:


> [deleted as repetitious and annoying]


This should be a function one could apply to not just oneself, but to other users' posts too from time to time! :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical

AfterHours said:


> This should be a function one could apply to not just oneself, but to other users' posts too from time to time! :lol:


You mean deleting someone else's post if you find it annoying? :devil:


----------



## Templeton

The first 'Halloween' by John Carpenter and Brian de Palma's 'Carrie', for conventional horror. 'The Collector' with Terence Stamp, 'Henry: Portrait of a serial killer' and the Dutch film 'The Vanishing' for the most chilling portraits of psychopathy.


----------



## Marinera

'It' based on Stephen King's novel, the first horror movie I saw as a kid. Left lasting impression and made me feel nauseaus for days. 
Cannot comment on other horror films, since this is not the genre I've ever enjoyed. All quite unpleasant.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> It's not horror as in lots off blood but the suspense ......
> I would also add Like minds / Murderous intent. ( Edie Redmayne / Toni Collete)
> ( same movie has strangely enough two names in parts of the world)


Saw this one. I remember it as a suspense thriller, mystery. Actually, I liked it quite a bit.


----------



## Phil loves classical

AfterHours said:


> It's been a while since I watched it, so I don't remember exactly when it starts _really_ falling headlong down the rabbit hole of all rabbit holes, but if you haven't gotten too far in yet, you still have quite a ride ahead of you. And a performance from Dern that will go beyond probably anything you've ever seen and that you won't believe is actually happening.


Finished the movie. Dern was amazing, great contrast between her personalities. Cinematography was great. I thought the best parts were in the middle, when things kept building, and were about to explode. The later half started becoming silly to me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Wasp Woman


----------



## hpowders

Three tied for first:

The Mummy, Boris Karloff

Frankenstein, Boris Karloff

The Wolfman, Lon Chaney Jr.


----------



## Marinera

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The Wasp Woman


Kafkaesque femme fatale


----------



## AfterHours

Phil loves classical said:


> Finished the movie. Dern was amazing, great contrast between her personalities. Cinematography was great. I thought the best parts were in the middle, when things kept building, and were about to explode. The later half started becoming silly to me.


Awesome, glad you liked it! While drafting the film in the mid-90s, Lynch consulted Captain Beefheart and the entire movie ended up being directly inspired by Trout Mask Replica. Just kidding :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical

KenOC said:


> For recent movies of the type, I'll stay with "Cabin in the Woods." Not really a first-class scarer, but a horror puzzler of the highest order.


Well i finished watching this one. It was pretty funny.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Give Wasp Woman a whirl I've got it on DVD, its more stupid than scary.......


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Give Wasp Woman a whirl I've got it on DVD, its more stupid than scary.......


Is the sting in the tail.


----------



## Phil loves classical

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Give Wasp Woman a whirl I've got it on DVD, its more stupid than scary.......


The poster looks funny. i'll try it out.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Probably the Hammer Horrors, which are about as scary as _Doctor Who_ (i.e., not much). _The Devil Rides Out_ is good fun.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Phil loves classical said:


> The poster looks funny. i'll try it out.


Thats no poster its the trailer give it a look- here is a review


----------



## realdealblues

This is a hard one based on the opening criteria because scary is relative to different people.

I have approximately 3,000 horror movies in my collection. My personal favorites are still the ones I grew up on:

The Cabinet Of Dr. Caligari
Nosferatu
The Phantom Of The Opera
Frankenstein
Bride Of Frankenstein
Son Of Frankenstein
Dracula
The Wolfman
The Mummy
Creature From The Black Lagoon
The Invisible Man
King Kong
Godzilla
The Blob

Now those movies aren't going to be scary to most folks these days but I never tire of seeing anything with Boris Karloff, Bela Lugosi, Lon Chaney Sr. & Jr, Claude Rains, Giant Monsters, etc.

For some scary is an uncomfortable atmosphere which makes me think of movies like like "Alien".

For some scary is jump scenes which makes me think of something like "Jaws".

For some it's a religious thing that they believe in which makes me think of "The Exorcist".

For others is the reality of a helpless situation which makes me think of "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre" or even "Deliverance".

I haven't found anything in a movie scary since I was probably 6-8 years old, but I can feel uncomfortable. Watching someone in a helpless situation makes me feel uncomfortable. Watching someone trapped in isolation in the dark much like Alien can make me feel uncomfortable. A loud jump scene can make me jump but it's not so much what's happening on the screen as it is a sudden loud noise that I wasn't expecting. I don't find blood or gore scary. I don't find Slashers scary although I enjoy them. I think the more realistic the situation the more scary something is.


----------



## Phil loves classical

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thats no poster its the trailer give it a look- here is a review


Well, that was crazy ride. I also just read a short bio on Susan Cabot the lead actress. She had a pretty rough end to her life.

Btw, I was disappointed by the costume compared to the poster, but the killings in the movie made up for it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Phil loves classical said:


> Well, that was crazy ride. I also just read a short bio on Susan Cabot the lead actress. She had a pretty rough end to her life.
> 
> Btw, I was disappointed by the costume compared to the poster, but the killings in the movie made up for it.


Glad you liked it, its a classic in the bad sense- I like the opening scenes with the ford pickup utility as my Father used to have the same car........ What out for the Royal Jelly!


----------



## Sloe

AfterHours said:


> As a note, if you're looking for the scariest film of all time (that is also an excellent movie, not just something pointless where a bunch of people die very shocking brutal, unwatchable deaths, like "Saw 17" or something...) ... it is David Lynch's _Inland Empire_. Though it is quite experimental, even for Lynch, so if you haven't seen it, you've been warned ... and don't watch it alone and in the dark (seriously)


Saw is much more than people dying shocking and brutal deaths. They have great suspense. Actually very similar to Tosca that both are about having to do something abhorrent to save yourself or someone else.


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Give Wasp Woman a whirl I've got it on DVD, its more stupid than scary.......


wait! should this not b over in that "worst" thread thingy?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> wait! should this not b over in that "worst" thread thingy?


What a good idea the worst movie ever thread - Plan 9 from outerspace would win I think


----------



## Vaneyes

Young impressions (realdealblues) and stupid (Eddie) come to mind.

*House on Haunted Hill* (1959), starring Vincent Price, Carol Ohmart, Elisha Cook. Directed by William Castle.


----------



## Merl

'Martyrs' and 'Inside'. Both French films and both difficult watches. Certainly not for everyone, but if you have a strong stomach and a sick mind they're belters.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Merl said:


> 'Martyrs' and 'Inside'. Both French films and both difficult watches. Certainly not for everyone, but if you have a strong stomach and a sick mind they're belters.


Wow I'll have to watch it, maybe a few coffees first!


----------



## ldiat

here are 2 mayb not horror but "DEAD CALM" "DEAD RINGER" scary for me


----------



## Phil loves classical

ldiat said:


> here are 2 mayb not horror but "DEAD CALM" "DEAD RINGER" scary for me


Dead Ringer was ... disturbing


----------



## Phil loves classical

Sloe said:


> Saw is much more than people dying shocking and brutal deaths. They have great suspense. Actually very similar to Tosca that both are about having to do something abhorrent to save yourself or someone else.


Yeah, Saw, Hostel, and Get Out. They all victimize the main character to the point that you get a huge elation when they start fighting back (and killing in the process).


----------



## ldiat

Phil loves classical said:


> Dead Ringer was ... disturbing


did you see those tools he had built for .......


----------



## Phil loves classical

ldiat said:


> did you see those tools he had built for .......


It was a long time since I watched it. I don't remember


----------



## Sloe

Phil loves classical said:


> Yeah, Saw, Hostel, and Get Out. They all victimize the main character to the point that you get a huge elation when they start fighting back (and killing in the process).


It is not so much about fighting back. Mostly about cutting your foot off or you die. Hostel is just about psychopaths. Jigsaw really think he is doing justice. The villain is the one who is fighting. But I do not think they are horror more thriller. Everything in saw is too explainable.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Hobo with a Shotgun* (2011) is classified as Action, Comedy, Horror. Talk about shotgunning the demographic.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Vaneyes said:


> *Hobo with a Shotgun* (2011) is classified as Action, Comedy, Horror. Talk about shotgunning the demographic.


Looks like a must-see. Will put on top priority.


----------



## AfterHours

Sloe said:


> Saw is much more than people dying shocking and brutal deaths. They have great suspense. Actually very similar to Tosca that both are about having to do something abhorrent to save yourself or someone else.


I haven't watched all of them, and probably never will, but of what I have seen their cinematic art is just too derivative, devoid of ideas, devoid of particularly interesting craft/technique (that hasn't been done hundreds of times before, and much more compellingly) and devoid of particularly special insights/themes. All that stood out was the level of gore/brutality, which is not particularly interesting past the momentary "novelty" of causing a scare.

A much more impressive film of its kind is Seven.


----------



## AfterHours

Whoops, double post


----------



## gustavdimitri

The Shining with mysic by Penderecky !


----------



## The Deacon

NickFuller said:


> Probably the Hammer Horrors, which are about as scary as _Doctor Who_ (i.e., not much)..


Have you seen the Dr Who about the stone statues that move in closer only when you are not looking?


----------



## The Deacon

"1. The Kingdom - Lars Von Trier (1995) "

Excellent Danish mini-series.

Fantasy-comedy.


----------



## geralmar

The Ring (2003).



The Legend of Hell House (1973). Except when it gets stupid in the last act.

url picture uploader

The Innocents (1961). Adapted from Henry James, The Turn of the Screw.

photo sharing


----------



## geralmar

Il demonio (1963). The adult version of The Exorcist (1973).

upload photo

Exorcism sequence:


----------



## Merl

geralmar said:


> Il demonio (1963). The adult version of The Exorcist (1973).
> 
> upload photo
> 
> Exorcism sequence:


Daliah Lavi sure was a stunning looking woman back then.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I like thrillers more than horror films. Bella L's Dracula, Psycho & Shadow of a Doubt.


----------



## Josquin13

My favorite: The Innocents (1961), with Deborah Kerr, directed by Jack Clayton, & based on Henry James' short story, The Turn of the Screw. The film's brilliant b & w cinematography adds to its creepiness.

The Uninvited (1945), with Ray Milland.

The Spiral Staircase (1946), with Dorothy McGuire.

Les Diaboliques (1955), with Simone Signoret, directed by Henri-George Clouzot.

Gaslight (1944), with Charles Boyer and Ingrid Bergman.

Seance on a Wet Afternoon (1964), with Sir Richard Attenborough and Kim Stanley.

Whatever happened to Baby Jane? (1962), with Bette Davis and Joan Crawford.

The Haunting (1963), based on the novel, The Haunting of Hill House, by Shirley Jackson. (The Hollywood remake was terrible, as usual.)

Psycho (1960), Alfred Hitchcock. (Does Rear Window count? There's also Frenzy and Strangers on a Train.)

Don't Look Now (1973), with Donald Sutherland & Julie Christie, directed by Nicholas Roeg.

The Omen (1976), with Gregory Peck, David Warner, Billie Whitelaw, & Lee Remick.

Alien (1979), and Aliens (1986)--the first two films, or are they considered science fiction?

The Shining (1980), Stanley Kubrick's film.

The Ring (or Ringu--the original Japanese film, upon which the American film is based)


----------



## norman bates

Josquin13 said:


> My favorite: The Innocents (1961), with Deborah Kerr, directed by Jack Clayton, & based on Henry James' short story, The Turn of the Screw. The film's brilliant b & w cinematography adds to its creepiness.
> 
> The Uninvited (1945), with Ray Milland.
> 
> The Spiral Staircase (1946), with Dorothy McGuire.
> 
> Les Diaboliques (1955), with Simone Signoret, directed by Henri-George Clouzot.
> 
> Gaslight (1944), with Charles Boyer and Ingrid Bergman.
> 
> Seance on a Wet Afternoon (1964), with Sir Richard Attenborough and Kim Stanley.
> 
> Whatever happened to Baby Jane? (1962), with Bette Davis and Joan Crawford.
> 
> The Haunting (1963), based on the novel, The Haunting of Hill House, by Shirley Jackson. (The Hollywood remake was terrible, as usual.)
> 
> Psycho (1960), Alfred Hitchcock. (Does Rear Window count? There's also Frenzy and Strangers on a Train.)
> 
> Don't Look Now (1973), with Donald Sutherland & Julie Christie, directed by Nicholas Roeg.
> 
> The Omen (1976), with Gregory Peck, David Warner, Billie Whitelaw, & Lee Remick.
> 
> Alien (1979), and Aliens (1986)--the first two films, or are they considered science fiction?
> 
> The Shining (1980), Stanley Kubrick's film.
> 
> The Ring (or Ringu--the original Japanese film, upon which the American film is based)


 I've never seen Seance on a Wet Afternoon and Gaslight but I love many of the other titles... very good list. I will watch those two movies.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I just watched an interesting psychological thriller / horror movie: The Babadook. I watched It Follows the day before yesterday, and found it sucked, and undeserving of the praise. I'll go to great lengths to argue with anyone who wants to defend it.


----------



## ldiat

here is one not posted about "NIGHT OF THE LIVING DEAD" filmed around in my hometown pittsburgh,pa.


----------



## Merl

Phil loves classical said:


> I just watched an interesting psychological thriller / horror movie: The Babadook. I watched It Follows the day before yesterday, and found it sucked, and undeserving of the praise. I'll go to great lengths to argue with anyone who wants to defend it.


Babadook is OK. I thought it would be naff but I enjoyed it at the time. Not seen it for a few years.


----------



## Varick

Growing up it was "The Excorcist." Then it was the Directors Cut where they show her bent over backwards and crawling down the stairs like a spider. Made the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Saw it again about 10 years ago, and had no affect on me, but I still enjoyed it.

I thought the first "Nightmare On Elm Street" was very scary (I was a teenager when it came out). Then after the 2nd one, they became pretty much comedies. Haven't see it again since.

- "Haute Tension" ("High Tension") (French) was good until the last 20 minutes or so, then it become kind of comical.
- "The Conjuring" (Both) I thought were good.
- "Let Me In" I thought was very good. Not sure I would consider it a "horror" movie but definitely disturbing.
- "It" The first one. I thought the first 3/4 maybe as much as 4/5 of that movie was outstanding. Scary as hell, and then the very end was just patently absurd. It's as if while he was writing this great story and it came time to create an ending, every shred of creativity just escaped his head. I know people who even said the ending in the book sucked.

I saw the first part of the remake. Very good, and I hear they are creating a whole different ending because that was everyone's complaint of the original, book and movie.

- "Ringu" I thought was excellent. Didn't see the American Version. 
- "Get Out." I heard great things, but I had to turn it off when I saw them selling black people. It was doing pretty well until that absurdity happened. There are certain lines of ridiculousness, and when I see a secret meeting of white people selling off black people in today's America, I know they crossed it and I can no longer indulge such idiocy.
- "Halloween" The first one. Saw the remake and it wasn't scary because they humanized Michael Meyers too much. On one hand, it was great to see the back story on him, but on the other, it took away the "scariness" of him. Then it just became slightly suspenseful. 
- "Misery" Definitely more of a thriller, but good lord, what a movie.
- "Cabin In The Woods." I can't understand why this isn't more in the comedy or sci-fi category. Perhaps the 1st half is a bit scary, but then it goes full comedy sci-fi.
- "Alien" Great Movie but I have to put it into Sci-Fi category.
- "A Quiet Place" New movie that just came out on rental. Perhaps in the Sci-Fi category, but definitely VERY suspenseful and well done.

Not a Movie, it's a TV show, but almost everyone season of "American Horror Story" is a winner. It is so well done. I didn't see the last season (many fans said it was the worst season so far), but I hear Jessica Lange is coming back next season. I can't wait. The genius of the show is that you don't have to see any particular season to understand any other. Completely different story, different characters, and often different time period season to season.

V


----------



## Varick

Gotta check out this "Babadook" That will be next for me.

V


----------



## nenopro

Alien (1979). :devil:


----------



## Steerpike

Guillermo del Toro's 'The Devil's backbone' is one of my favourites. It just about qualifies as a horror film. 

I also like some of the old Hammer films with Vincent Price, particularly 'The Masque of the Red Death' and 'Witchfinder General'.

'Salem's Lot', where James Mason puts in a seriously creepy performance, is also very good.


----------



## Jacck

Alien
The Fly
The Descent
Event Horizon
The Thing
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (the original, but the remake is pretty good too)
The Omen
Hellraiser
Evil Dead
Suspiria


----------



## Zofia

The Birds - 1963 (die Vögel)
Ringu (リング) - 1998 (der Ring/The Ring)


----------



## philoctetes

The Princess Bride
Bride of Frankenstein

The Perfect Double Feature


----------



## Red Terror

*Don't Look Now* (1973)
_Director: Nicolas Roeg_

*The Witch* (2015)
_Director: Robert Eggers_


----------



## Vronsky

Red Terror said:


> *Don't Look Now* (1973)
> _Director: Nicolas Roeg_


I was going to say the same. I'm not a huge fan of horror films, but _Don't Look Now_ stands out.


----------



## Zofia

Ah I always wish to watch Don’t Look Now but I did not know the title. I have seen clips before though always thought was film is this? Thank you.


----------



## Jacck

I remembered a japanese horror that kind of impressed me, it was like a philosophical existentialist horror
*Kairo (2001)*
I also really like Lovecraft and the best lovecraftian horror movie by far is 
*In the Mouth of Madness (1994)*
David Cronenberg did some excellent horror films such as
*The Serpent and the Rainbow (1988)*
and the very disturbing film
*Dead Ringers *


----------



## Jacck

I remembered some more good horror films and one of them is a relatively recent one
*Gok-seong (2016)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5215952/
this is actually and intelligent horror that will keep you thinking about it after it is finished

*The Blair Witch Project*
this does not need introdution, it started the whole genre of the found footage films and is still the best of them all

some more that I remember
Villmark
Mirrors
Dead Silence
The Wicker Man
Sleepy Hollow
The Cube
Brotherhood of the Wolves


----------



## Red Terror

Jacck said:


> I remembered some more good horror films and one of them is a relatively recent one
> *Gok-seong (2016)*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5215952/
> this is actually and intelligent horror that will keep you thinking about it after it is finished


The Wailing is very good. Jun Kunimura's acting was outstanding.


----------



## Jacck

A Scientific Study Has Determined the Scariest Movie Ever
https://nerdist.com/article/scariest-movie-ever-broadband-choices-sinister/

(it is Sinister)


----------



## Azol

The Others (2001, Alejandro Amenábar.)


----------



## JAS

The Haunting (1963). (The original Exorcist was also quite scary in its day.) Another good one is George C. Scott's movie The Changeling (not to be confused with the Jolie movie of the same name). 

Based on it results, that scientific study seems to have a flaw in its design.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Jacck said:


> A Scientific Study Has Determined the Scariest Movie Ever
> https://nerdist.com/article/scariest-movie-ever-broadband-choices-sinister/
> 
> (it is Sinister)


Interesting how the most scariest movies in that study are also all more recent. The most disturbing part of Sinister to me was the opening scene. I don't feel the movie lived up to it afterwards, and kind of relieved it didn't. I kind of forgot I watched it until I saw the trailer again.








JAS said:


> The Haunting (1963). (The original Exorcist was also quite scary in its day.) Another good one is George C. Scott's movie The Changeling (not to be confused with the Jolie movie of the same name).
> 
> Based on it results, that scientific study seems to have a flaw in its design.


I watched the Exorcist and the Changeling when I was very young, like 5 or 6, when my mom and older bro watched them. The Changeling had some great sound and visual editing, which made it too much for a young whippersnapper.


----------



## JAS

I would say that Sinister was more disturbing than scary. And yes, I noted that also about the so-called study.


----------



## Marc

I'm far from a connaisseur of this genre... just plain horror does not interest me, a combination of horror/thriller is more to my likings.

Three movies that made a lasting impression:

_The Exorcist_ (1973)
_Spoorlooos_ [Dutch] AKA _The Vanishing_ (1988)
_The Blair Witch Project_ (1999)

I've also been kind of a fan of flicks directed by Alfred Hitchcock or David Lynch.


----------



## Tchaikov6

My top ten horror movies:

1. Jaws
2. The Shining
3. Psycho
4. Alien
5. Silence of the Lambs
6. Peeping Tom
7. Eraserhead
8. Nosferatu (silent version)
9. The Thing
10. Cabinet of Dr. Caligari


----------



## Rogerx

Real horror...... don't watch it, suspense is another thing, like the ones mentioned above post


----------



## Marc

Tchaikov6 said:


> My top ten horror movies:
> 
> 1. Jaws
> 2. The Shining
> 3. Psycho
> 4. Alien
> 5. Silence of the Lambs
> 6. Peeping Tom
> 7. Eraserhead
> 8. Nosferatu (silent version)
> 9. The Thing
> 10. Cabinet of Dr. Caligari


_Peeping Tom_, oh yes, great choice, I almost forgot about that one.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Psycho
The Exorcist
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
Das Cabinet des Dr. Caligari
Picnic At Hanging Rock
Frankenstein (1931)
Cat People (1942)
Curse Of The Demon (1957)
Suspiria (1977)
Don't Look Now (1973)


----------



## Guest

The most frightening film I ever saw (apart from "Psycho") was this one: absolutely terrifying.


----------



## ldiat

my horror movie, THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL


----------



## Marc

Dulova Harps On said:


> [...]
> Picnic At Hanging Rock
> [...]


Nice pick.
I was a teen when I saw this movie for the first time... it made a huge impression on me. Me and my friends kept talking about it for weeks.
_Unsolved suspense..._


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ Just watched Picnic at Hanging Rock from the chitter here. It is a disturbing movie. There's this ever-present sense of dread. Loved the ending.

I read about the explanation that was originally planned, but agree with the editor it is much more effective unresolved.


----------

